

What we can all learn from the Twitter security breach - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2361

======
jacquesm
\- don't store your critical stuff on outside servers

\- use secure passwords

\- use different passwords for every service that you use

\- change them frequently

\- write your internal memos as though they're going to be public some day,
for instance, don't diss your business partners in internal documents

